# Florida beaches, West coast or Southeast Mid Sept 5 days or so?



## ibe555666 (Aug 23, 2015)

Oceanfront resort type in busy area, good for kids.......mid September if possible.  Tampa/ St Pete/ Clearwater....or South beach area?


----------



## jcraycraft (Aug 24, 2015)

*Florida beaches*

Deleted the message


----------

